# Elegance, bon goût et publicité...



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

Le sexe ça me dérange pas  :love: 
J'aime bien même  :mouais: 

Tu peux me faire n'importe quoi  :hein: 

Dans la pub aussi, une chatte en gros plan, un zizi tout dur et turgescent, je m'en fous...

Par contre, la pub ci-dessous me dérange profondément, je vois bien le côté provoque et tout le tralala mais je ne la supporte pas, surtout pour communiquer sur une marque de merde (pléonasme ?) comme puma (poney ?   )

C'est cliché, dégradant, "pas le moment", vulgaire, con et tout le reste.

Une fois de plus c'est la publicité qui dicte... j'aurais même pas du créer ce thread tiens, la preuve qu'elle est plus forte que moi, nan franchement c'est naze, en plus je me suis jamais fait sucé par une fille qu'avait ce modèle ! 
















































En plus je vois pas comment le foutre peut se retrouver là mais bon... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Merci Rezba  Je cherchais le pendant


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

Rohhhh !     :love: 

Il est où le logo ?  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Rezba  Je cherchais le pendant



Tu as de ces mots....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Novembre 2004)

Visiblement cette publicité est vielle de plus de 18 mois


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu as de ces mots....



D'accord, c'est Vassiliu


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement cette publicité est vielle de plus de 18 mois



Honte à moi :

1) Je suis un maillon du BUZZ, j'y participe directement.
2) Je suis un maillon du buzz très à la bourre.

 :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Honte à moi :
> 
> 1) Je suis un maillon du BUZZ, j'y participe directement.
> 2) Je suis un maillon du buzz très à la bourre.
> ...



et visiblement Puma serait étranger à cette publicité


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

je vais de ce pas ordonner a fifille de ne plus mettre ses bottine puma


----------



## chagregel (9 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et visiblement Puma serait étranger à cette publicité



C'est marketing viral   

Perso, ces publicités m'avais fait mourir de rire (il y en avait deux mais j'arrive pas a remettre la main dessus)


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais de ce pas ordonner a fifille de ne plus mettre ses bottine puma




Tant qu'elle garde ses chaussettes résille......


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et visiblement Puma serait étranger à cette publicité



BAh voyons   et on va les croire, c'est bien fait la com qd même  

Moi je trouve ça "drôle", tant que c'est pas pour vendre un produit, là ça me fout la gerbe


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'elle garde ses chaussettes résille......




opsss tu as raison !!!!

je vais aussi lui confisquer son sac et ses tenue burberry


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> C'est marketing viral
> 
> Perso, ces publicités m'avais fait mourir de rire (il y en avait deux mais j'arrive pas a remettre la main dessus)



Il suffit de demander


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2004)

Et si ça passe à la télé, la pub après celle-là c'est pour Kleenex ?
   Comme Coluche avec les pubs et les "campagnes jumelées"


----------



## quetzalk (9 Novembre 2004)

:hein:   Tout à fait d'accord avec toi JPTK, je suis absolument SCAN-DA-LI-SE par cette pub !!!  
c'est horrible, dégoûtant, un exemple aussi moche pour l'image des jeunes filles, en plus à l'adolescence elles sont tentées d'essayer un peu n'importe quoi, c'est normal, mais là vraiment, utiliser ce type d'image pour la pub, ça me... les mots me manquent !!!
Comment, en cette aube du XXIème siècle, en France, peut-on autoriser ça ? Hein ? Franchement, il n'y a pas si longtemps - et je ne veux pas passer pour un vieux réac, j'ai pas encore l'âge - JAMAIS on aurait permis *ça* : mettre des chaussettes résille avec des baskets     et pire encore ! des mi-bas avec une mini-jupe     

Vraiment l'influence de la pub m'inquiète, mais alors au plus haut point    :rateau:  :mouais: 

   

_Et en plus, comble du comble, personne n'a osé le dire mais... il semblerait qu'elle avale même pas la gourdasse _


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

ben JPTK ?  Depuis quand la publicité à un rapport avec l'élégance et le bont goût ?


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

Tous avec JiPèTéKa, contre les filles qui n'avalent pas !


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2004)

Vous zavez tout cassé mon sujet anti sexisme


----------



## quetzalk (10 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Vous zavez tout cassé mon sujet anti sexisme



Mais pas du tout !!! si on avait abondé dans ton sens (  en tout bien tout honneur) le sujet aurait dérapé super vite dans une logique anti-pub, anticommerciale qui aurait déplu aux actionnaires des fonds de pension qui possèdent les consortiums auxquelles appartiennent les marques qui font de la pub sur macgé, et c'était la fermeture assurée     ...

Alors que là on aborde les vrais problèmes de fond : 
- comment traiter les angines sans antibiotiques (  ) ?
- comment netttoyer ses baskets toutes neuves tachées par des sécrétions corporelles ?
- comment entretenir l'harmonie dans son couple quand on a 17 ans 1/2 et un look de cagole  :sleep: ?

on te rend service et puis voilà comment on est remercié


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

il va tous nous faire allonger lui  a dit:


> Mais pas du tout !!! si on avait abondé dans ton sens ( en tout bien tout honneur) le sujet aurait dérapé super vite dans une logique anti-pub, anticommerciale qui aurait déplu aux actionnaires des fonds de pension qui possèdent les consortiums auxquelles appartiennent les marques qui font de la pub sur macgé, et c'était la fermeture assurée ...
> 
> Alors que là on aborde les vrais problèmes de fond :
> - comment traiter les angines sans antibiotiques ( ) ?
> ...



 toi, depuis que t'as plus de "bip" tu ne te censures plus


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

En relisant le titre du thread "Elegance, bon goût et publicité", je me demande si le terme de "bon goût" est le terme idoine étant donné ce que cette publicité suggère


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork qui va m'achever a dit:
			
		

> le terme de "bon goût"


arrrgh c'est un complot destiné à me fair sortir du buireau en courant et pouffant


----------



## quetzalk (10 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En relisant le titre du thread "Elegance, bon goût et publicité", je me demande si le terme de "bon goût" est le terme idoine étant donné ce que cette publicité suggère


----------



## iTof (10 Novembre 2004)

déjà bu à l'époque


----------



## iTof (10 Novembre 2004)

et en reprenant ce que disait quetzalk, où est l'élégance dans le look de 2 femmes ? :mouais: en plus je trouve l'ambiance glauque...   Ce qui est bête, c'est l'intérêt des chaussures de sport, y'a pas de prouesses physiques, ça manque d'actions...
> pour la pub "hardcore" de la Ford Ka, je l'ai si volontaire... celle-là est marrante pour le coup


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas du tout !!! si on avait abondé dans ton sens (  en tout bien tout honneur) le sujet aurait dérapé super vite dans une logique anti-pub, anticommerciale qui aurait déplu aux actionnaires des fonds de pension qui possèdent les consortiums auxquelles appartiennent les marques qui font de la pub sur macgé, et c'était la fermeture assurée     ...
> 
> Alors que là on aborde les vrais problèmes de fond :
> - comment traiter les angines sans antibiotiques (  ) ?
> ...



 :love: 





			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En relisant le titre du thread "Elegance, bon goût et publicité", je me demande si le terme de "bon goût" est le terme idoine étant donné ce que cette publicité suggère



  :love: 




			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> et en reprenant ce que disait quetzalk, où est l'élégance dans le look de 2 femmes ? :mouais: en plus je trouve l'ambiance glauque...   Ce qui est bête, c'est l'intérêt des chaussures de sport, y'a pas de prouesses physiques, ça manque d'actions...
> > pour la pub "hardcore" de la Ford Ka, je l'ai si volontaire... celle-là est marrante pour le coup




Bah vas-y moi je veux bien, enfin si y a pas de fist avec des animaux ça m'intéresse pas plus que ça en fait.  :rose:


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En plus je vois pas comment le foutre peut se retrouver là mais bon... :love:



Je penche pour le photographe


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Vous zavez tout cassé mon sujet anti sexisme


sujets démago ouais...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le sexe ça me dérange pas  :love:
> J'aime bien même  :mouais:


T'es sur de toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je penche pour le photographe


 :love:


----------



## abba zaba (10 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je penche pour le photographe



Ouais, ben te penche pas trop, y'a Sonnyboy juste derrière toi !


----------



## quetzalk (10 Novembre 2004)

Ah ben quand même, ça dérape... Z'aurez mis le temps    
_Si j'osais, je dirais que ce thread part en sucette_


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> sujets démago ouais...






 

Franchement vous s'avez rien d'autre à *foutre* ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Franchement vous s'avez rien d'autre à *foutre* ?



Un poney par exemple ?


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2004)

"Un poney pour la terre, un dauphin pour la mer !"

Gérard Dauphin 1992.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2004)

je m'étais juré de pas poster dans ce thread, mais me cherchez pas trop hein !?


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> je m'étais juré de pas poster dans ce thread, mais me cherchez pas trop hein !?


 et pourtant, le concombre masqué, ça devrait pas deborder !

 :affraid: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> sujets démago ouais...



D'une certaine façon, un sujet pas démago, c'est pas un sujet, c'est une réflexion personnelle.


----------



## quetzalk (10 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant, le concombre masqué, ça devrait pas deborder !



 Joli coup  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Ouais, faut avouer que c'est pas de tres bon gout comme pub, même si s'est suggéré.... cela dit, comme le disait Poildep, si le bon gout etait une valeur dans la pub, ça se saurait.  non moi je m'interroge sur le mesage de la publicité, les accessoires puma auraient ils des vertus aphrodisiaques que j'ignorais ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben quand même, ça dérape... Z'aurez mis le temps
> _Si j'osais, je dirais que ce thread part en sucette_



Au contraire ce sujet est fin et se mange sans fin


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> les accessoires puma auraient ils des vertus aphrodisiaques que j'ignorais ???



   

 Avec des pumas © aux pieds c plus facile de se mettre à genoux


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

muarf si c'est ça je fous mes Emerica à la poubelle et je cours acheter des baskets, pantalon, sweats et sourtout caleçon Puma..... Caleçon Puma, le Caleçon qui ne se tâche pas  ( t'envoies tout dehors avant )


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> je cours acheter des baskets, pantalon, sweats et surtout caleçon Puma...


oublie pas les mi-bas résille 

coquine va


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2004)

Ce qui m'inquiète le plus, c'est que Mephisto se décide à suivre le même chemin ...
Vu la cible marketing, ça risque d'être quelque chose ...  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'inquiète le plus, c'est que Mephisto se décide à suivre le même chemin ...
> Vu la cible marketing, ça risque d'être quelque chose ...  :mouais:  :mouais:




:affraid: avec leur nom de marque, il peuvent sortir une chaussure de luxe sûre


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: avec leur nom de marque, il peuvent sortir une chaussure de luxe sûre




Mouarf      en forme, tou né fout rien en ce moment ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf      en forme, tou né fout rien en ce moment ?


 et toi  sinon y'a bassou qui a besoin d'une formation


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf      en forme, tou né fout rien en ce moment ?



C'est stupéfiant ! Je nephou dérange pas


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'inquiète le plus, c'est que Mephisto se décide à suivre le même chemin ...
> Vu la cible marketing, ça risque d'être quelque chose ...  :mouais:  :mouais:



Tu voulais parler de ça ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est stupéfiant ! Je nephou dérange pas



nephou en faites pas monsieur et prenez place


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas les mi-bas résille
> 
> coquine va



Pardon jeune homme? mais vous croyez que vous pouvez tout vous faire mettre.... eu permettre ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pardon jeune homme? mais vous croyez que vous pouvez tout vous faire mettre.... eu permettre ???



C'est pas rigolo cela


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pardon jeune homme? mais vous croyez que vous pouvez tout vous faire mettre.... eu permettre ???


 je me tâte  ... pour répondre hein :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

t'as mius ton caleçon puma avant de te tâter ?


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais parler de ça ?


 mais elle est passée où la fille ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais elle est passée où la fille ?


fais gaffe : quand on commence on peut plus s'arrêter : évite les question ave où


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe : quand on commence on peut plus s'arrêter : évite les question ave où


 :affraid: non, je l'aurais senti quand même :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, faut avouer que c'est pas de tres bon gout comme pub, même si s'est suggéré....



Suggéré ???  Et le truc blanc sur la cuisse de la fille c'est de la suggestion aussi ??


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Suggéré ???  Et le truc blanc sur la cuisse de la fille c'est de la suggestion aussi ??


c'est vrai qu'il a pas su gérer


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Ben euh, tehcniquement on voit pas la fille pomper goulument le dard du mec, dont meme si ça parait évident pour tout le monde, rien le prouve... On pourra jamais poursuivre puma pour avoir fait une pub porno ( qui te dit que la fille supplie pas le mec de lui laisser gouter son yahourt dont il a fait tomber une partie sur saz cuisse  ) 
Donc pour moi suggéré vuet dire qu'on le dit pas clairement, enfin bon, je suis d'acc avec toi, je trouve cette pub tres limite


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Dis moi n'est fou , t'as fait quoi comme études blagues pourries +5 toi aussi ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh, tehcniquement on voit pas la fille pomper goulument le dard du mec



Cela ne te dérange pas de faire cela le vendredi ?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

comment ça?


----------



## tomtom (10 Novembre 2004)

ça me fait penser à cette affiche , je ne sais pas si elle est vraie ou fausse (une collègue m'affirme l'avoir vue en rue) pour l'opérateur de télécom belge Proximus:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

ghhiiaaaaaa! j'le crois pas, là ça dépasse tout et JPTK va nous faire une crise cardiaque


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser à cette affiche , je ne sais pas si elle est vraie ou fausse (une collègue m'affirme l'avoir vue en rue) pour l'opérateur de télécom belge Proximus:




  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: et puis on ose crier au scandale a chaque pub de benetton  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser à cette affiche , je ne sais pas si elle est vraie ou fausse (une collègue m'affirme l'avoir vue en rue) pour l'opérateur de télécom belge Proximus:



Tout à fait logique, en jargon de com, les panneaux Decaux de ce type s'appellent des sucettes ...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

ça s'invente pas , non mais là c'est limite sexiste en plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ça s'invente pas , non mais là c'est limite sexiste en plus



Effectivement, c'est limite...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

pour la femme : " je suis une salope je suce le 1er soir " et pour le mec " quand uen fille me dit oui, je lui sors mon engin directement "


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2004)

Il y a quelques années, j'avais proposé cette ébauche à la croix rouge locale qui voulait une affiche percutante.
Ca n'a pas été retenu.
ben finalement j'étais super soft :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Ca c'est de l'infirmiere sexy :s c'est apres qu'elle te soit passée dessus qu'on t'envoie la croix rouge


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ça s'invente pas , non mais là c'est limite sexiste en plus




*J'EN PEUX PLUS !!!!!!!!*


Tu trouves ça "limite sexiste" ?    


Mais ne vois-tu pas que c'est complètement dégradant, avilissant, que cela donne une image pitoyable de la femme ?

Je trouve cela honteux et méprisable au plus haut point.

Sur ce, salut !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> comment ça?



tu connais la vandoise ?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

bon, okay carrément immondement sexiste, mais j'essayai de rester modéré le plus possible ( méa culpa.. )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bon, okay carrément immondement sexiste, mais j'essayai de rester modéré le plus possible ( méa culpa.. )



"le remord ? je n'aime pas cette lâcheté à l'égard de nos actes" FWN


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Bof, moi, tout ça ne me dérange guère, je suis assez large  d'esprit sur la question du sexe.
Mais je comprends que certains soient dérangés, voire choqués par de telles images. 
Mais moi, non, voilà 

Ce serait deux mecs ou deux filles, ce serait pareil, je trouve pas ça avilissant pour deux sous. 


Pis pour JPTK : le truc sur la cuisse, moi je sais d'où il vient : du mec aux addidas


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bof, moi, tout ça ne me dérange guère, je suis assez large  d'esprit sur la question du sexe.
> Mais je comprends que certains soient dérangés, voire choqués par de telles images.
> Mais moi, non, voilà
> 
> ...





moi ça me derange par le fait que ces pubs sont a la portées de tous les yeux
et franchement j'aimerais pas que fiston de 6 ans tombé dessus meme si 
pour le moment je ne pense pas qu'il puisse comprendre le "detail"


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Ouais, si ma fille de 8 ans voit ça, elle va pas piger, mais bon, elle pigera le jour où elle devra piger, tout simplement 

(et à mon avis, elle se marrera, telle que je la connais )


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Par contre, la 2e pub est plus évidente, et là, c'est clair que si ton fils de 6 ans te demande pourquoi la dame elle a plein de jus blanc sur la tete, va lui expliquer ça.....


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, la 2e pub est plus évidente, et là, c'est clair que si ton fils de 6 ans te demande pourquoi la dame elle a plein de jus blanc sur la tete, va lui expliquer ça.....



Perso, je lui explique que c'est de l'esbrouffe, qu'il faut être au moins quinze pour arriver au résultat et que quinze synchronisés, c'est pas de la tarte, donc c'est du bidon 

Mais bon, dans mon cas, ma fille elle est pas si bête (et elle a surtout 2 ans de plus), elle aura compris toute seule et ne demandera pas, de peur de me mettre mal à l'aise


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

euh perso à 6-8 ans je savais pas ce que cétait une fellation..... enfin...autre temps, autre moeurs lol....et pourtant je suis pas vieux


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Novembre 2004)

_Les produits laitiers, des sensations pures... :love: :love: :love:_

'+


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Pis les enfants, tu veux leur faire un cours d'éducation sexuelle, et t'es là avec tes "petites graines" à papa et à maman...
Et elle te renvoie : oui, oui, je sais très bien comment ça se passe, j'ai vu ça sur toboclic l'année dernière. Et de te sortir des "ovulation", "trompes", "spematozoïdes"...

Alors, tu te la boucles et tu te dis que le vieux con n'est qu'à un pas  (en tout cas, moi, ça me le fait grave)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je lui explique que c'est de l'esbrouffe, qu'il faut être au moins quinze pour arriver au résultat et que quinze synchronisés, c'est pas de la tarte, donc c'est du bidon
> 
> Mais bon, dans mon cas, ma fille elle est pas si bête (et elle a surtout 2 ans de plus), elle aura compris toute seule et ne demandera pas, de peur de me mettre mal à l'aise





et le jour que ta jolie fille en pleine adolescence  rentre chez toi 
couverte de sperme suite a une tournante 
et que les gamins ne seront pas puni parce que c'est la pub qui les a inspiré?


pour de raison personelle , desolé, je ne continuerai plus a debattre serieux en ce thread


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> euh perso à 6-8 ans je savais pas ce que cétait une fellation..... enfin...autre temps, autre moeurs lol....et pourtant je suis pas vieux



Je me suis fait prendre en flag


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Niarf je verrai quand j'aurai des gosses, j'ai encore le temps  rermarque quand ils te sortent pas " ovulation" etc ils te sortent des fois carrément " pipe, bite, chatte" etc, ça met un parent sur le cul ( j'ai vu ça la semaine derniere chez mon oncle )


----------



## iTof (10 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pis les enfants, tu veux leur faire un cours d'éducation sexuelle, et t'es là avec tes "petites graines" à papa et à maman...
> Et elle te renvoie : oui, oui, je sais très bien comment ça se passe, j'ai vu ça sur toboclic l'année dernière. Et de te sortir des "ovulation", "trompes", "spematozoïdes"...
> 
> Alors, tu te la boucles et tu te dis que le vieux con n'est qu'à un pas  (en tout cas, moi, ça me le fait grave)


je te boule dès que je peux pour toutes tes contributions...     

et pour robertav : je te suis à fond et malheureusement, il vaut mieux en rire ici


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et le jour que ta jolie fille en pleine adolescence  rentre chez toi
> couverte de sperme suite a une tournante
> et que les gamins ne seront pas puni parce que c'est la pub qui les a inspiré?
> pour de raison personelle , desolé, je ne continuerai plus a debattre serieux en ce thread



Tu dis n'importe quoi !
Où vas-tu chercher qu'il y a eu abus ? 
J'élève ma fille dans le respect d'autrui, mais pas dans la soumission, si tu veux savoir.
Le jour ou elle rentre comme ça, on ressort tous les deux avec les flingues, c'est tout simple (mais pourquoi veux-tu en arriver là, ça me dépasse)


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis fait prendre en flag



comment ça ???


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Bah, comme ça (approximativement, j'ai omis les paroles de la maman - on parle pas la bouche pleine, d'abord) :

Moi : "Oh ! ah! ah! tu dors pas ma chérie ? Faut aller au dodo, ménant ! "
Elle : "Qu'est-ce qu'elle fait maman ?"
Moi : "Ah, Ah, elle fait la maman (merde, j'ai dit une connerie)"
Elle : "demain je jouerai au papa et à la maman avec Bastien !"
Moi : "Naan, faut être des vrais papas et des vraies mamans pour jouer à ça"
Elle : "Mouaais..."


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2004)

Pour les ados qui font des tournantes, ce pseudo bukkake, c'est Oui-Oui et la girafe à côté de ce qu'ils regardent.

Moi ça ne me choque pas et je ne m'inquiète pas pour mes enfants


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

merde, j'ai l'impression d'être d'accord avec toi alan, mais j'ai pas compris la moitié des mots...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Ben il voulait dire, je crois que pour les jeunes qui s'adonnent à des pratiques de relations sexuelles collectives en milieu souterrain ne seront guere choqués par ce genre de réclames un peu osées, qu'il ne leur feront pas plus d'effet qu'un dessin animé de Oui Oui ( © Nadine de Rotschild )


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

D'abord : 
une tournante, c'est un viol collectif, ou un jeu entre ados (précoces d'un côté et insatiables de l'autre)
un bukkake : un simulacre, si j'ai bien saisi le sens...

Je précise qu'une de mes nièces a échappé de peu à un viol collectif (elle et sa copine). 
Je n'étais pas là, mais dans la famille, on se débrouille, et maintenant, les trois-quatre gaillards et leurs copains changent de trottoir quand ils les croisent (et de pansements régulièrement aussi)


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> merde, j'ai l'impression d'être d'accord avec toi alan, mais j'ai pas compris la moitié des mots...










c'est plus clair ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> _Les produits laitiers, des sensations pures... :love: :love: :love:_
> 
> '+


 :love:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus clair ?



c'est un anagramme enid blyton, je parie ?

...ce gars-là doit pas être très clair, m'est avis


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben il voulait dire, je crois que pour les jeunes qui s'adonnent à des pratiques de relations sexuelles collectives en milieu souterrain ne seront guere choqués par ce genre de réclames un peu osées, qu'il ne leur feront pas plus d'effet qu'un dessin animé de Oui Oui ( © Nadine de Rotschild )



Ben j'avais tout compris à l'envers alors


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Bibliotheque Rose...... toute ma jeunesse ( enfin, moi c'était plus la verte quand meme)


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bibliotheque Rose...... toute ma jeunesse ( enfin, moi c'était plus la verte quand meme)



ouais, moi aussi : les six cons de la croix rousse, le club de cinglés, que de souvenirs  

Pis SURTOUT : les Jules Verne en bibli verte : ma découverte de la SF - cool (j'ai relu "Le secret de Wilhem Storitz" cet été dans cette collec de gosse - en cachette)


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour les ados qui font des tournantes, ce pseudo bukkake, c'est Oui-Oui et la girafe à côté de ce qu'ils regardent.
> 
> Moi ça ne me choque pas et je ne m'inquiète pas pour mes enfants




Si je peux me permettre une remarque susceptible de mettre à bas un cliché propagé par la télévision française, " les ados qui font des tournantes" sont une partie infinitésimale, même si préoccupante, de la classe d'age considérée...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bibliotheque Rose...... toute ma jeunesse ( enfin, moi c'était plus la verte quand meme)


 :love:


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2004)

Mince, j'avais oublié le "rose"
Mon livre de chevet quand j'étais petit 

Quant à bukkake, en japonais ça veur dire douche, puis par glissement sémantique c'est devenu le terme de cette forme d'arrosage collectif.
C'est pourtant connu, non ?


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Remarque, fût un temps (je devais avoir 12-13 ans, avec des potes, on faisait le concours qui lit un oui-oui le plus vite ? Ca oscillait dans les dix minutes. Avec questionnaire poussé à l'appui (10 questions vachardes pour empêcher toute lecture en diagonale). J'étais tombé sur la gomme magique, et j'avais perdu


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre une remarque susceptible de mettre à bas un cliché propagé par la télévision française, " les ados qui font des tournantes" sont une partie infinitésimale, même si préoccupante, de la classe d'age considérée...




Ca c'est claire, il faut arréter cette espèce de stigmatisation de la jeunesse et des banlieues, c'est comme quand on dit que le niveau scolaire baisse


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mince, j'avais oublié le "rose"
> Mon livre de chevet quand j'étais petit
> 
> Quant à bukkake, en japonais ça veur dire douche, puis par glissement sémantique c'est devenu le terme de cette forme d'arrosage collectif.
> C'est pourtant connu, non ?



Bah, nan, mais oui-oui, tu parles, je suis connaisseur


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre une remarque susceptible de mettre à bas un cliché propagé par la télévision française, " les ados qui font des tournantes" sont une partie infinitésimale, même si préoccupante, de la classe d'age considérée...


clair, à 15 ça coute cher


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre une remarque susceptible de mettre à bas un cliché propagé par la télévision française, " les ados qui font des tournantes" sont une partie infinitésimale, même si préoccupante, de la classe d'age considérée...



Très juste, j'ai bossé pdt 4 ans dans un ensemble de quartiers "difficiles" avec pleins de "caves à tournantes" (selon la télé) et l'immense majorité des jeunes étaient des personnes tout à fait respectables, qui ne trouvaient pas tjrs le meilleurs moyen pour montrer qu'elles existaient, mais avec des principes tout à fait honorables.


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

ben ouais, mais c'est un argument électoral tellement facile et efficace


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> clair, à 15 ça coute cher



Boaf, 15 euros, c'est pas la ruine non plus


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est claire, il faut arréter cette espèce de stigmatisation de la jeunesse et des banlieues, c'est comme quand on dit que le niveau scolaire baisse



[j'adore chatouiller]
en même temps quand on voit l'orthographe de certains
[/j'adore chatouiller]


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est claire, il faut arréter cette espèce de stigmatisation de la jeunesse et des banlieues, c'est comme quand on dit que le niveau scolaire baisse


quand je vois les tenues légères des étudiantes, de nos jours, je trouve qu'elle est cool l'éducation  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

je suis d'acc mais de là à dire que la jeunesse se déprave


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quand je vois les tenues légères des étudiantes, de nos jours, je trouve qu'elle est cool l'éducation  :love:



en novembre ?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> [j'adore chatouiller]
> en même temps quand on voit l'orthographe de certains
> [/j'adore chatouiller]



merde, et pourtant j"en fais pas beaucoup, des fautes  :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> [j'adore chatouiller]
> en même temps quand on voit l'orthographe de certains
> [/j'adore chatouiller]



"Qui aime bien chatouille bien "   

(devise de mon paternel)


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> en novembre ?


y a pas de chauffage chez vous ? tu connais pas les vestes ?  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

belle philosophie le paternel, sur ce bon appétit à tous


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a pas de chauffage chez vous ? tu connais pas les vestes ?  :love:



Une veste sur une fille en novembre lui ferait porter une mini-jupe ?
Euh... et une chemise blanche avec des bras qui se nouent dans le dos, tu portes pas ça ? 

Bon, bon app', je me taille voir la télé - après y'a distrib de cachets puis isolement pour moi (j'ai mordu le directeur - je croyais que c'était son chien, même pas fait exprès, pfff....)


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Une veste sur une fille en novembre lui ferait porter une mini-jupe ?


Oui et re-oui :love: le principe de concurrence tu conais pas ? 


			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Euh... et une chemise blanche avec des bras qui se nouent dans le dos, tu portes pas ça ?


Oui mais j'arrive pas a faire le noeud


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

Woah, chouette, JPTK a découvert le porno chic ?! :rateau:

En tout cas, ça fait un chouette positionnement produit, pour Puma... 

L'un de mes épisodes préférés du porno chic, c'est quand la marque de fringues anglaise BDBX a choisi d'afficher une starlette du porno topless et crucifiée en face de la cathédrale de Liverpool, avec ce slogan "Don't sacrifice your style".

Après procès, la seule photo qui reste accessible à vos petits yeux voyeurs est celle-là :


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, ça fait un chouette positionnement produit, pour Puma... [/img]



le pied ?


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le pied ?




Qui t'as appris à faire des citations, SM ?


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Woah, chouette, JPTK a découvert le porno chic ?! :rateau:



Je découvre rien patate !   C'est juste que celle là est particulièrement à chier c'est tout, c'est médiocre en fait, c'est surtout ça que je trouve vulgaire.

De toute façon, comme dirait l'autre, le jour ou mon fils rentre couvert de sperme après une descente, bah moi je lui fait un bukkake dans la cave à Mouloud !  :rateau: 

Tain on en lit des conneries des fois...


- Hein y viens d'où ce sperme ?? Céaki ??? Tu vas répondre petite salope ?   
C'est à Damien hein c'est ça ?
- Mais non maman, je sais pas, je l'ai trouvé dans la rue... :rose: 
- Comment ça tu l'as trouvé dans la rue ? On trouve pas du sperme à tous les coins de rues ma petite sinon ça se saurait ! Quelle rue c'était d'ailleurs ???   
- C'était à côté du mac do...:rose: 
- C'est encore un coup du clown alors ???  :hein: En tout cas la prochaine fois que tu rentres couverte de sperme, je te prive de PS2 pendant 1 mois compris ??


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'as appris à faire des citations, SM ?


bah je trainais das la FAQ, je regardais ma mycose et hop j'ai oublié de vider le clipboard


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je découvre rien patate !  C'est juste que celle là est particulièrement à chier c'est tout, c'est médiocre en fait, c'est surtout ça que je trouve vulgaire.
> 
> De toute façon, comme dirait l'autre, le jour ou mon fils rentre couvert de sperme après une descente, bah moi je lui fait un bukkake dans la cave à Mouloud ! :rateau:
> 
> ...


ouais ben là c'est toi qui est vulgaire mec...


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben là c'est toi qui est vulgaire mec...



Si c'est toi qui le dit, comment peut-on alors en douter...   

Mec !  :love:


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est toi qui le dit, comment peut-on alors en douter...
> 
> Mec ! :love:


faut toujours avoir un doute avec touba...
qui te dis que c'est pas moi sur ta photo ???  :love: 

 aussi !


----------



## rezba (12 Novembre 2004)

Le filtre hors de prix de mon réseau professionnel universitaire m'offre la preuve que cette publicité Puma est de bon goût.

En effet, depuis l'enceinte du réseau de la fac, je n'ai pas accès à l'image de la campagne de BDBX, la top model crucifiée.



			
				la saloperie de filtre websense a dit:
			
		

> Access Denied (policy_denied)
> 
> Vous n'avez pas acces a cette page.
> 
> For assistance, contact your network support team.



Alors que les campagnes de Puma, je les vois très bien....


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

rezba Véritas Modo a dit:
			
		

> Le filtre hors de prix de mon réseau professionnel universitaire m'offre la preuve que cette publicité Puma est de bon goût.
> 
> En effet, depuis l'enceinte du réseau de la fac, je n'ai pas accès à l'image de la campagne de BDBX, la top model crucifiée.
> 
> ...



C'est parce que c'est moins ostentatoire  Et tu as testé ce système sur d'autres sites pour des raisons scientifiques ? :mouais:


----------



## rezba (12 Novembre 2004)

Arfff, si souvent! La dernière fois, il refusait de m'afficher le site du "foyer des ainés ruraux de Saint Jean en Minervois", surement un repaire de pédophiles acharnés....


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)




----------



## joanes (12 Novembre 2004)

Pour du porno chic, du vrai, du qui le fait vraiment : là et là


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Arfff, si souvent! La dernière fois, il refusait de m'afficher le site du "foyer des ainés ruraux de Saint Jean en Minervois", surement un repaire de pédophiles acharnés....



l'est mal paramétré ton truc... indiques lui que "ainés" n'est pas le pluriel d'anal...


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Arfff, si souvent! La dernière fois, il refusait de m'afficher le site du "foyer des ainés ruraux de Saint Jean en Minervois", surement un repaire de pédophiles acharnés....



C'est pour lutter contre l'alcoolisme : le muscat de Saint-jean de Minervois, c'est pas pour les étudiants.


----------



## joanes (12 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> le muscat de Saint-jean de Minervois




AAHHHH, bravo, c'est beau, enfin, encore


VIVE LE MINERVOIS LIBRE


----------

